# PHoenix, AZ MECA SQ show Saturday Sept 7th



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

Last SQ show before Arizona MECA state finals. Be there!!!!


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

bump


----------



## pcabinatan (Sep 9, 2009)

are you going to be there??


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

pcabinatan said:


> are you going to be there??


depends on family.


----------



## Mindcrime (Jul 18, 2012)

I will be there!


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

pcabinatan said:


> are you going to be there??





Mindcrime said:


> I will be there!


Nope, I can't make it. Hope its a nice turn out for ya.


----------



## Mindcrime (Jul 18, 2012)

Looks like I am not going either


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Hope you all have a great time today.
I will be missing it by one week as I will be flying out there on Friday to go to the ASU vs. Wisconsin game and finally pick up a 4Runner I bought. 


I promise to get to one of these events of yours someday. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

Stay tuned for location of the MECA FINALS event. Should be on September 29th. Location unknown right now. Flyer should be out soon thou.




PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Hope you all have a great time today.
> I will be missing it by one week as I will be flying out there on Friday to go to the ASU vs. Wisconsin game and finally pick up a 4Runner I bought.
> 
> 
> ...


----------

